# [SOLVED] Help! Can't export my designs to PDF is PS-CS3!



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey yeah, I'm making a magazine, using PS-CS3 Portable. I have my front cover all ready and make and it's 99mb since it needs to be high res.

The problem I'm having is that when i go to "automate" and "PDF Presentation" and click "add open files" it gives me the error of:

"Unable to include 1 file(s) because they are not image files, are too large or are PDF files not created by photoshop"

What do I do?! i desperately need this made into PDF ASAP and this stupid program won't let me!

I've tried lowering the pixel resolution to 100 to make it 11.1mb in size, and 10 to make it 170kb, tried saving it as a .TIFF but it STILL gives me the error...what am I doing wrong? Why won't it export my files I made?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Help! Can't export my designs to PDF is PS-CS3!*

Try using PrimoPDF to print the image to a PDF file. [http://www.primopdf.com/]


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Help! Can't export my designs to PDF is PS-CS3!*

Ummm...print is greyed out so I can't even use the above program...now what? Lol this is ridculous why can I not even print it!

Do I have to have a connected printer? Because I don't...


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Help! Can't export my designs to PDF is PS-CS3!*

****..I know what it is...It's because i did it in 32 bit...if I change it to 16 it works...wank...

is there some sort of limit on CS3 or something that doesnt allow you to save in 32 bit?

There must be some way around it other wise i'm in the shiz lol.


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Help! Can't export my designs to PDF is PS-CS3!*

Ah I found a way, nevermind . Go me and my quick 2:53 am thinking


----------



## glaux (Aug 10, 2015)

I know this thread is old, but it's still one of the top results on Google.

In my case using Photoshop CS6 i needed to combine a couple of pdf files to a presentation via File->Automate->PDF Presentation and got the same error as listet. I got around the problem by opening the pdf's one at a time in Photoshop and saving them as a new PDF and using those for the presentation. 

The original PDF's were generated from a web application and Libre Office and were all in 8 bit. I changed that to 16 i Photoshop based on this post, but don't know if that has anything to say.


----------

